# MythTV and All-in-wonder 9800



## danaeckel (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a FreeBSD 9.0 home server up and running. I do many things on it, like file serving, firewall, and MediaTomb, but now I want more. This server has two 200GB HDD's, 3GB DDR RAM, Athlon XP 2700 and ATI All-In-Wonder 9800pro. I now want to add more multi-media capabilities with a MythTV backend. My question is, has anybody ever done this with an AIW card on FreeBSD, next: is it possible?

Thanks!
Dana


----------

